# Shedding- Asking for Advice



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Honestly at 8 months there isn't much you can do most likely. This is the time they generally tend to blow their first coat. A good shampoo like Tropiclean or Earthbath will really help as they condition the coat really well. 



Try not to get in the habit of using a Furminator as that tends to strip the coat a bit but it is truly second to none in removing undercoat.I just use a medal comb, slicker brush and a rubber curry brush for my Golden. Blow drying will help get more loose coat out as well. 



But honestly, when your dog is blowing a coat, it releases A LOT of hair and all you can really do is what you are doing, brush a few times a day and weather the storm so to speak.


This is of course based on that you are feeding a premium food with the correct level of Omega 6 and 3's (4-1 or 5-1 ratio of 6's to 3's. This allows for a correct skin and coat. In lower quality food you generally lack enough Omega 3's. Dry skin will promote excessive shedding.


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

I currently have him on Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach formula as well as giving some Omega 3/6 supplements. Its good to know that this is just a coat change! I'll just keep vacuuming and daily brushing. Thanks so much for the feedback!


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

One of the characteristics of a Golden is that you will always be carrying at least some of your Golden with you everywhere you go. :grin2: We didn't realize how true this was until we lost our first Golden to cancer this past December. After River pasted over the bridge, we soon realized that we didn't have to vacuum the house as often. When we did, we noticed there really wasn't much in the vacuum container when we emptied it. Likewise, we didn't have to use the hair remover on our clothes as often. :crying:

So, purchase plenty of clothing hair removers and furniture brushes, and be ready to vacuum the house more often. It kind of comes with a long-haired breed. That said, even if you give your dog a good washing/grooming on a regular schedule and keep your dog brushed often, dog hair with Goldens seems to simply come with having one of these truly amazing creatures in your life. :smile2:


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

At 8 months, I'd guess she is blowing her puppy coat. An undercoat rake is a good tool. I agree with never using a Furminator on a golden as it will cut and damage the topcoat. I also don't know how I lived before I became a professional groomer and invested in a dog blow dryer! That will really help reduce shedding by blowing out loose coat. Sounds like you have her on a good diet so that's good. I like both the shampoos mentioned above and used to use primarily Tropiclean; however, about 5 years ago I discovered Trophy Line Manely Long Hair and love it so much that it is now the only product I use. It is great for the skin and coat and healthy skin and coat will not shed as much. Plus they have an awesome detangler that is by far the best detangling product I've ever used (and as a dog groomer and horse owner, I've tried tons of products)!


----------

